# Kelly new pics + haircut



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Hi aunties! It's Kelly!! As most of you already know, my mommy is very bad at posting new pictures of me often. Well, today the groomer came by our house and he trimmed my body hair, but mommy did my beard herself (she doesn't like how anyone else does it). She then chased me around our room with her giant camera!! Very annoying, but after I saw how beautiful I looked in the pictures, I wan't so mad at her anymore :innocent:

Here I am!! My ears are finally getting long, yay! :chili:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Oh my cuteness overload. I love the last one in her bed. I see that look everyday. What a cutie Kelly is.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

What a little doll you are :wub: :wub: and yes Mummy does do a nice job on your beard  You know that camera means lots of treats right?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

What a beautiful little one!!! Her haircut looks great! I too love the last picture!


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

You look so pretty! I'm glad you let Mommy take the pictures. She did a great job on your face!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

What a sweet beautiful little girl. I love the last one in her bed.


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

What a little Diva. She looks like a super model that really knows how to work the camera, especially in the last two pictures.:wub::wub::wub: Great haircut.


----------



## SuziLee (Aug 17, 2011)

Pretty in pink!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Precious little girl. Love, love, love her cut.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh my!!! Kelly is so beautiful, Marisol! I love her adorable new cut and just love love love all these pics of her posing in her pink beds...so cute and girly!


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

She is just too cute.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Marisol, she is precious. I love the cut and her face looks great! I can never get a good pic either. Zoe runs or hides her face......she doesn't cooperate at all. But Kelly's pics came out beautiful! :wub:


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Marisol, Kelly looks gorgeous. I love how you trimmed her. 

How long do you want her ears to be? And do you have ears in food bowl problem with longer ears? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ToniLWilson (Sep 11, 2012)

BEAUTIFUL!!! This is how I want my Bella to look ❤


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

You are simply beautiful little one..... Your mommy does a wonderful job on you too.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

I know you won't let me have Kelly, grrrr, but at least me where you got her cute bed. 
I will have to admit, the precious photos brought tears yo my eyes... Just so much sweetness...


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Kelly is such a cutie pie! Love that last picture...makes my heart melt.


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

Kelly is so adorable! Loved all the pics! Her bed is really cute!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Kelly you look sooooooooooo beautiful. Your mom did a really good job on your beard. :tender:


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Kelly you are so sweet :tender:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Kelly looks perfect! So pretty and fluffy :wub: im glad you chased her around with the camera! Hahha


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

So very cute! I love how you trimmed the beard!


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

TLR said:


> Oh my cuteness overload. I love the last one in her bed. I see that look everyday. What a cutie Kelly is.


Thank you so much!! I see it everyday too, lol! :wub:




silverhaven said:


> What a little doll you are :wub: :wub: and yes Mummy does do a nice job on your beard  You know that camera means lots of treats right?


Thank you!! She tried very hard to not mess up... :blush:
And yes, I got plenty of cheese just to hold my pose, lol!




Furbabies mom said:


> What a beautiful little one!!! Her haircut looks great! I too love the last picture!


Thanks Deb!! Though, I'm thinking of going a little shorter for her body next time 



Leila'sMommy said:


> You look so pretty! I'm glad you let Mommy take the pictures. She did a great job on your face!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks so much Pam!! :heart: 



mdbflorida said:


> What a sweet beautiful little girl. I love the last one in her bed.


Thank you very much Mags!! 



Alvar's Mom said:


> Beautiful!


:ThankYou:



lynda said:


> What a little Diva. She looks like a super model that really knows how to work the camera, especially in the last two pictures.:wub::wub::wub: Great haircut.


Oh, Lynda! You don't know how much that flatters me :wub: A supermodel? Wow! I need to tell mommy she needs to sign me to an agency then! :HistericalSmiley:




SuziLee said:


> Pretty in pink!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:



Thank you Susan! :heart: Pink is our favorite color!



maggie's mommy said:


> Precious little girl. Love, love, love her cut.


Pat, thank you very much!! :wub:




Bailey&Me said:


> Oh my!!! Kelly is so beautiful, Marisol! I love her adorable new cut and just love love love all these pics of her posing in her pink beds...so cute and girly!


Nida, thank you so much!! It means a lot coming from you; the mother of two of the cutest pups alive!! :wub:



Cyndilou said:


> She is just too cute.


:ThankYou:



Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Marisol, she is precious. I love the cut and her face looks great! I can never get a good pic either. Zoe runs or hides her face......she doesn't cooperate at all. But Kelly's pics came out beautiful! :wub:


Oh Barb I know exactly what you mean!! The only way I can get Kelly to look at the camera is by showing her cheese! It used to work with squeaky toys but she's over that now, lol!


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

eiksaa said:


> Marisol, Kelly looks gorgeous. I love how you trimmed her.
> 
> How long do you want her ears to be? And do you have ears in food bowl problem with longer ears?
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot Aastha! I love how you trim both of yours babies :wub:

I want Kelly's ears to be super long! Kind of like the typical "Korean cut" ears are. I think it makes Malts look so feminine, lol. 

I haven't had any issues with Kelly's food getting on her ears; she eats dry food only. If we're outside and she happens to sniff the ground after it rains the tips do get wet, just like her beard would. It's no big deal though  




ToniLWilson said:


> BEAUTIFUL!!! This is how I want my Bella to look ❤
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks a lot! Just let her ears grow out too! It can really change their look. 



puppydoll said:


> I know you won't let me have Kelly, grrrr, but at least me where you got her cute bed.
> I will have to admit, the precious photos brought tears yo my eyes... Just so much sweetness...


Thank you so much for your kind words; they mean a lot to Kelly and I! 
The bed I found at the local pet shop in my area here in Panama. I wouldn't know where to find it online or if it even has a name though  



babycake7 said:


> Kelly is such a cutie pie! Love that last picture...makes my heart melt.


Thanks so much!! xxx



Oakley Jackson said:


> Kelly is so adorable! Loved all the pics! Her bed is really cute!


:ThankYou: She loves that bed and hides her treats and toys under the cushion, lol.




Sylie said:


> Kelly you look sooooooooooo beautiful. Your mom did a really good job on your beard. :tender:


Thank you soooo much Sylvia!! My mommy worked really hard to make sure I didn't look weird after my trim, lol.




Grace'sMom said:


> Kelly you are so sweet :tender:


Thank you soooo much!! Grace and Gus are sooo very sweet too!! :wub:



hoaloha said:


> Kelly looks perfect! So pretty and fluffy :wub: im glad you chased her around with the camera! Hahha


Marisa, thanks so much!! I'm glad I chased her too and got it over with before she messed up her topknot, lol.



maltese manica said:


> So very cute! I love how you trimmed the beard!


Thank you!!  xxx


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

Love it!!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

WOW....you are beautiful Miss Kelly...just breathtaking!


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

She looks pinkalicious to me!!!


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Cheri said:


> Love it!!


Thanks so much!! I'm glad you like it!! 



maddysmom said:


> WOW....you are beautiful Miss Kelly...just breathtaking!


Thank you Joann!! You are too kind  



Chardy said:


> She looks pinkalicious to me!!!


Thanks Carol!! We really love pink, haha  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

She is sooo cute!!


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

bellaratamaltese said:


> She is sooo cute!!


Thanks Stacy!!  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

What a cutie pie :wub:


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

Oh what a cutie! :wub:


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

